# MAJOR distraction work - at work!



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Took Kaiju to work today like usual. Decided I wanted to practice some distraction work with his place command. So I sent him to place, dropped a half a bag of his favorite dry biscuits around his feet and left him just inside the door of my training ring with the door open. It was originally supposed to be about five minutes. But it quickly turned into about 45 as my coworkers got swamped and I ran all around the store, largely out of sight to help them out. So his distractions were:

1) Multiple barking, pulling, crazy dogs passing within inches of his face
2) More than one grown man squatting down and barking at him
3) One dog that darted in and ate half the food laying between his feet
4) A small squealy girl that decided to hug him
5) A group of five children who wandered into the ring and proceeded to run in circles around him and scream bloody murder, one of whom was actively attempting to entice him into play with his absolute favorite ball (that was a hard one, but he did it!)
6) A man who offered him a piece of his sandwich (Practically shoved it against Kaiju's mouth. Kaiju sniffed, but ultimately refused)

All of this while I was often going out of sight for 3-8 solid minutes at a time, just popping back to check on him. For safety, I had a friend (a dog food rep) who was hanging out next to the ring this entire time and was ready to step in if he broke or if something went too far.

I'll see if I can't repeat tomorrow and get some pictures/video. People were so floored by him leaving the sea of cookies alone, I'm tempted to actually challenge him and pick up a couple hamburgers on my way into work and set them between his paws!


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow, that's quite impressive! Great training!  Where I live, it's hard to even find that many distractions I can work with!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Wonderful! I can safely say that there is no way Newlie would stay still during all this. As a matter of fact, he has actually backslid from where he was before all the deaths in my family last year. I need to get hi back started with his trainer again.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Fantastic!Next distraction to attempt.....cats eating hamburgers Seriously though,excellent job both of you!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> Fantastic!Next distraction to attempt.....cats eating hamburgers Seriously though,excellent job both of you!


Haha, cats are still high on the list. They're one of the few things on his ever shortening list that he may break a stay to investigate. Though he's been getting way better over the past couple of weeks since I've started doing some duration stay work in our cat adoption room.


----------

